# PET test(Cambridge English: Preliminary (PET)--Accepted by Australian Immigration



## bhaswati (Aug 24, 2014)

Hello Team,
Could you please confirm whether Australian immigration authority accept score of PET test(Cambridge English: Preliminary (PET))?

If it is accepted which level PET is accepted?
Regards,
Bhaswati Paul


----------



## GinjaNINJA (Apr 29, 2014)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ats-living-australia/573034-pte-academic.html


----------

